# Capt. Cato wacks em again



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Cato breaks his alltime record. If you want to catch some stripers this is the guy to go with. You also can't go wrong with Devon Cage on the POACHER both great guys who WILL put you on the fish.:jawdrop: 
CATO'S RECORD DAY


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is what I am talking about! Those are some nice fish there. Capt Cato is the man!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

YEAP,the usual "weekend weather plague".... Three days after we booked him...  Maybe next yr....


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Caton is a very accomplished promoter,* and the catches He posts are very impressive.

But the practice of "culling" hundreds of legal fish, in order to make a reputation, leaves a *Bad Taste* in My mouth.

Rick tries hard to keep the fish in his live well healthy until they are released (culled) but I have serious doubts that they all survive the handling and stress.

*Those of Us* who remember the *"Glory Days" *of Striper fishing, and then the *"Crash" *of that fishery, are delighted to see them back in good shape.

*Seeing the Mistakes* of the past being *Repeated* is a depressing experience.

I guess the "Smart" guys are the ones out there grabbing all they can, while the grabbing is good.

After all, if You don't get em', somebody named "Barney" might beat You to em'.

Sometimes a good memory is a curse. *C'mon Altzheimer's* do Your stuff.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Can't say I don't agree,Smoothbore*

*BUT:* Until the folks that make the rules do something to "weed out the loopholes",and inforce. Folks are going to do just that. Catto is just doing what is allowed. Look into the past and you'll see the limits weren't even there,like they are now..Just think how bad that would be to the fishery now,given the amount of folks that fish?
*Agreed:* Something needs to be done,but the folks up top have to do it.. Input to the "right folks",is where it's at,being critical of what already is,IMHO serves no purpose..
I could [email protected] about the inshore king fishery down here till I was blue in the face.Won't do any good now,cause the "folks in the know??" already "dropped the ball" on that one.. For instance,no dropnetting for kings below Cape Lookout,but dropnet all ya want above it...:barf: It serves no purpose to [email protected],just write the right folks,and hope you're in time....


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

photo of 6 anglers and 18 fish don't add up. someone must have missed the shoot.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have been on a couple trips in the bay that we caught 200 schoolies. It was C&R but I wonder how many died. I will not do that again. Conservation has to start somewhere and I started keeping only what I can eat fairly fresh about a year ago. 
With that being said and with the the water as cold as it is, I expect Captain Cato has a high rate of survival with his releases. I hope he is not culling. I expect he is keeping a limit of fish and then releasing


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that the captain and mate are allower to keep two each. They may have had another mate so they could have kept another two. I know for a fact that he is culling, he admits it on his site, but since it is legal there is nothing that we can do about it. I know it's not legal here and VA but till they change it, there's not much we can do.


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

Oh great, here come the conservation nazis chasing another law abiding fisherman. People who follow the law have no problem from me. And just to tick some of you guys off, I truly believe current limits on Stripers are way too low--they eat every damn thing in sight and are doing serious damage to other fish populations (notably grey trout, spot, menhadden, and herring/shad)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wolfbass, hate to disagree with you but th reason th stripers are turning to trout etc. is there normal feed, menhadden is being overfished by man.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The reason that there are so many Stripers is proof that some of the conservation policies that are in place now are working!!

None of us knows it all but to me it's obvious that we are learning how to manage our resourses.

We all should be thankfull that there is open seasons and fish to catch. Know and follow the rules and regs, throw back what you will not eat and lets all quit B!TC#'N !!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Amen JayB. I think I'll go fishing.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes he is culling but with live fish. Not unlike what the bass fishermen do. The bench seat is one hugh live well hundreds of gallons of water with something like a 1500GPH raw water input. 

Stopped by to see him in early December and most of the fish he was plopping on the dock were kicking - first time I've ever seen that. 

I don't fully agree with the captain & mate getting a limit but that's the law and he doesn't double dip on days with 1/2 day charters. Morning gets half if lucky, evening gets the other half. But he'll do what his customers wants him to do )he's not forcing you to take fish) and most want some fish for the table & the freezer. For those customers that would like the opportunity of a citation, small fish can be left alive "in reserve" and culled alive if a big fish comes on board later in the day. 

And as much grief as Capt Caton gives NCDMF in the public meetings in the past he knows he best abide by the laws whether he agrees with them or not.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good points all around, each has its own merit.
The Stripers have made a wonderful comeback, but that doesn't mean they can't go south again in a hurry.
The mortality rate for cold water releases is low, with proper handling. I don't think with a live well the size of Cato's the fish are put under much undue stress. That is not to say culling is a good thing, but it is legal. 
I think the main thing the Stripers have to worry about is the Menhaden deal. Not enough food to go around and somebody has to go hungery. But Stripers will find something to eat, that's for sure. So the other little fishies have to be eaten.

If you take the main food source away, something has got to give. The menhaden fishery is under the microscope right now, write somebody, tell somebody, go to a meeting, just do something that will make a difference.

PS Remember when the Big Blues came into the bay like clock work, why do you think they came in, they didn't come in the bay cause they liked the beaches.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Striper Slaughter*

Found this on another board. Pretty sad when you think about it!

On Monday the North Carolina gill-netters killed thousands of striped bass. A trail of dead bass lay in the wake of this fleet for miles. 15 to 20 pound dead stripers thrown back from the nets because of the need to bring in only 10 of the largest fish per man on the boat with a permit. Every single one of the 50 or so boats I saw was culling their catch. All the nets were full of big bass, hundreds of bass in every net set it was a massacre! Absolutely the biggest waste of fish I have ever seen in my life. One of the worst things was that no law enforcement was out at all and when we got back to the docks I asked the marine patrol officer what the deal is and he says you think the gill-netters are bad you should see what the trawlers do! They know what is going on and do not care to do anything about it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

jay b--You're post does make sense, besides fishermen can disagree a little, but overall we need to stick together.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Striper Slaughter*



murphman said:


> *Found this on another board. Pretty sad when you think about it!
> 
> On Monday the North Carolina gill-netters killed thousands of striped bass. ......
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *


I've asked for for specifics. Otherwise we now have third-hand reporting


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*It could be worse:*

In California there are some game fish that you keep the first legal limit of fish you bring in the boat. If it comes in the boat and is legal, it stays in the boat. And you are only allowed one rod per person and once you have a limit you are done fishing. This means with three guys in the boat and two have their limit, they sit and watch the one guy fish with his one rod. 

The Fish and Game Dept. watches you close too. The two guys in the boat next to you could be F & G officers fishing undercover. They have put guys on the party boats undercover. He’ll call in all the violations on a cell phone from the head on the way back in and when the boat docks, more officers are there waiting with the tickets written out, just fill in your name.

From what I read it looks like Capt. Cato does culling the right way. It sounded like a dream trip and I would have been casting out as fast as I could if I was there. But how many people without his equipment or knowledge go out and kill fish inadvertently because of his example. My concern is not with the Capt. Cato’s out there, it’s with the weekend yahoo’s just looking to fill their freezers today without the concern if there will be any fish left for their kids tomorrow. 

Just my two cents.

mapcaster


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Striper Slaughter*

Wasn't that "Monday the 5th"? The day the comms were allowed to net for stripers - thier one or two days they're granted. Just a guess.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

I think it was this Monday. 

The season open on the 5&6 and DMF counted the fish.

Was to open 12 & 13th but Director Pate closed the season at 8 PM on Monday in anticipation that the gill net portion of NC commercial quota was caught or exceeded.

DMF will get a tally and then determine how much poundage the NC Trawl fleet (ugh!) gets to finish off the total NC allotment.

I suspect the beach seiners were shut out this year since they whacked so many and effectively shut out the gill netters last year.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I blame 2 people for not seeing as many fish as we do. The menhaden fisheries and the commercial guys who dont have to follw the same exact set of laws that we do. The way i see it if you want fish go out and catch it your self and loose the commercial guys because they are doing nothing for us who just wanna go out and have a good time and hopefully catch fish. It p!sses me off so much that the limit for flounder is what 17 or 17 1/2 (forgot its been awhile) and youll see a tiny 8 inch fillet in the seafood dept of walmart or somewhere. And the people that over harvest menhaden are taking away food for larger fish like stripers and cobia and just about everything else. I know its not just these peoples fault it alot of different things. But they do contribute alot to it. and i know we cant just get rid of them because its their job. But they need more stricter limits on comms and need to stop the menhaden fishery. Just my 2 cent


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Like I said in my first post,[email protected] ain't going to help anything.. Like Wilber said write,go to meetings.. Just to grip about the com isn't going to solve any problems either,they abide by the law,it's just that the law needs to "tighten the loopholes". That *will take time and A LOT OF CONSERNED FISHERMEN breathing down thier(NCDMF AND DMF'S) necks until the job gets done! *


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*The Law is a very complex, and convenient shield* for what can only be described as *Un-Sportsmanlike and Un-Ethical Behavior.*

As long as the NCDMF is in the pocket of the commercial fishermen, there will always be loopholes.

You and I can't do much about that.

But what We *can *do, is make Our feeling known. 

And Forums like this one, are an excelent Sounding Board for for those feelings.

*Public Opinion* is the most Powerful Ally that We have!!!

The vast majority of Charter Boat Clients are Casual Fishermen. (You know, the guys some "Captains" call "Tourons" and "Barneys" behind their backs, while taking their money.)

These are just regular guys, out to have a good time. 

They don't have a lot of experience or involvement in Conservation Issues. 

They Charter a "Professional" to take them out, and will "follow the lead" of the Charter Captain.

It's up to the Captain to "make the rules" on His vessel.

*In My Opinion* this obligates Him, to observe a higher standard of *Ethics and Sportsmanship.* And NOT to hide behind the* Law.*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think anyone condones the practices stated here,Smoothbore. Been on these boards for about 7yr now. I've watched inshore flounder laws change,red drum fishery go through a complete overhaul,gray trout regs changed and rechanged,*not directly through the boards* ,but by NCDMF comittee,scientific review, and a flood of opinions channeled directly to them though meetings and such.If you think these boards are paid any attention by those in the comitee,then folks in [email protected] will get an icy cold one.. I'd say that the "convenient shield" you speak of is our senator.. I'd have to agree.. The bad part about that is the senator is put in by votes,not "lip" on a fishin board..  
I don't think you will ever see me condone Catto or any other captian about these kinds of practices.Every captian reserves the right to be a "fishin teacher",some are right some are wrong,everyone has that right,as long as they play by the rules.. Many like to judge,but luckily,many will go to these meetings and at least TRY to close the loopholes.I don't think you or I are "without sin" either... 
PS Smoothbore,looks as though all we have accomplished here is the right to "agree to dissagree".....


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Smoothbore54 said:


> *
> They Charter a "Professional" to take them out, and will "follow the lead" of the Charter Captain.
> 
> It's up to the Captain to "make the rules" on His vessel.
> ...


* 

Hiding behind the law?

Cato is doing nothing wrong. IMO, he has done nothing that is unethical or unsportsmanlike. He follows the rules & regs & he does what it takes to give his clients good value for their money. He keeps a legal limit if the clients want to take fish home. And he's gone to some expense to create a huge live well to live cull fish if his customers so wish. 

If this bothers you or anyone else, either don’t charter him or tell him not to use the live well. You think he likes steaming around with all that water and weigh on board and driving up his fuel consumption. 

As for “As long as the NCDMF is in the pocket of the commercial fishermen, there will always be loopholes”: you must not understand the process in NC. Much of the policy that drives NCDMF at the state level comes from the Marine Fisheries Commission and the NC Legislature and coastal legislators wield a lot of power and their constituents, commercial fishermen, have their ear. NCDMF is a research, education and enforcement agency and not a law-making agency. 

And from my experience, while yakking on Internet boards may make us feel good and gives us an opportunity to vent and maybe learn a little, it doesn’t do squat toward influencing fisheries policy.*


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

> In My Opinion this obligates Him, to observe a higher standard of Ethics and Sportsmanship. And NOT to hide behind the Law


That is your opinion to which you certainly have a right. My opinion is this:
He is obligated to do what he can to meet the financial needs of himself, his family, and his employees by establishing a proven record of success, WHILE following the laws that govern his profession.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> If this bothers you or anyone else, either don’t charter him or tell him not to use the live well.


I'm sure Cato will be happy to "discuss" this with you in person.
I haven't met Cato but have followed some of his "rants" on other boards. When we had differences in opinion (not really - but found it funny to press his buttons sometimes), he's invited me down for a "face-to-face" in Downtown Manteo.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> *I don't think anyone condones the practices stated here,Smoothbore.
> I'd say that the "convenient shield" you speak of is our senator.. I'd have to agree.. The bad part about that is the senator is put in by votes,not "lip" on a fishin board..
> Many like to judge,but luckily,many will go to these meetings and at least TRY to close the loopholes.I don't think you or I are "without sin" either...
> PS Smoothbore,looks as though all we have accomplished here is the right to "agree to dissagree".....  *


*I don't think We disagree at all* 

I think We see the same problem, from different points of view.

It's obvious from most of the other posts on this thread, that the open, frank, honest exchange of ideas *IS * causing others to think about this issue.

Someone who sees no problem with culling 100 fish, in order to take a picture, to impress their friends, (or book more trips) isn't going to be influenced by My views on Conservation.

But, by expressing those views, here, where other Concerned, Ethical, Sportsmen, can read them, and comment on them.

I truly believe that a positive message is sent to all those who hadn't ever thought about it, and didn't realize that this practice was going on in NC.

My point was made, most eloquently, long ago.

*"All that is neccessary for Evil to triumph, is for Good Men to remain Silent."*


----------

